# Columbia tricycle



## Mungthetard (Jan 19, 2014)

Got these trike yesterday I was ready to ride it down mounttrashmore , before I got a call that someone just bought it from me... Damn


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 21, 2014)

*Progress*

Cust wanted it whit nice choice


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 23, 2014)

Updated almost done


----------

